# what do i need to rebuild on my 04 gto before supercharging it at 118,000 miles



## MadeInAmerica (Jun 17, 2013)

ok so im new at this entire thing. the forum, the build, the knowledge on what parts are better and what the differences are. but i am a mechanic and i know how to turn a wrench. i have an 04 gto, 5.7, 6 speed. it has 118,000+ miles on it, i really want to supercharge it with the money i get from my up coming deployment. but i dont think it could handle the extra power with how old everything is. i need guidence.

i know i want to rebuild or swap the engine. and i will probably need to rebuild the tranny and rear end. i would like to put some bigger gears on the tranny to give me some more in the low end. i read that stock it has 3.46 and was told that 4.11 would be too unrealistic for a daily driver. what about 3.93 or maybe 3.73? see the thing is that i dont know the difference in all that. i dont know what the numbers mean. i need to learn more, which i will. but i am a hands on learner. not a read and learn kinda guy.

i had a crazy idea to get an LSx crate motor for about 10 grand. hear is what i read "With a carburetor and high-flow GM Performance Parts intake manifold the LSX454 is good for about 620 horsepower and 600 lb-ft of torque —or about 580 hp and 600 lb-ft. with fuel injection." obviously that is a lot of power to throw on a tranny and rear end that has 180,000+ miles.

So what else do i need to do and how much money and other things will i need to get if i decide to dump 10 grand on a lsx motor and throw it in my 04 gto. but in the end. i think i want to to a rebuild before i try to supercharge it. so please voice oppions. lessons. tricks. knowledge. anything and everything that will give me an idea on what to do with my build. i will be leaving soon for about a 7 month deployment. i am hoping to have a good lump sum of money when i come back to get started.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums, thanks for your service!!
Don't be afraid of the miles. If it were mine I'd bolt the SC on and after the tune, just fix what breaks.


----------



## MadeInAmerica (Jun 17, 2013)

haha thanks. i am actually looking at an lsx 376 crate engine. any idea what else i would need to get... what injectors would be good. it needs an oil pan because the crate engine doesnt come with one, so thoughts on that? and anything else... im not sure what all the crate engine comes with. here is the link if u want to check it out.

Chevrolet Performance 19171049 Chevrolet Performance LSX 376ci/450HP Engine


----------

